# Tools for remodeling



## Andrew6127 (Aug 14, 2012)

So I am starting a new job Monday working for a remodeler. He told me not to work about power tools but said over time I need to pick up hand tools as I go. 
He does everything from additions to just painting a few rooms.

So I was wondering if some of you would care to fill me in on as to what I might need. 

Here is a list of tools I have.

2 foot level, torpedo level, 30 ft tape ( w/ back up), chalk line (3 of them, blue, black, red), framing hammer, finish hammer, drill/driver, circ saw, impact, speed square, framing square, wire strippers, cords (50 and 100 foot), basic drywall stuff (mud pan 4,6 inch knives and corner tool) utility knives, drywall saw, and your typucal prying tools crow/flar bar, etc).

I don't like using other people's tools, I like my own...being prepared and all that jazz. 

Suggestions?


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

Somewhat confused. :blink: Are you saying even though he said no to worry about power tools, you still want to have them anyway so you don't have to use his? If so, a couple basic things I can think of are a recip saw and an oscillating tool. I mean the list is really endless though.


----------



## Andrew6127 (Aug 14, 2012)

Jdub2083 said:


> Somewhat confused. :blink: Are you saying even though he said no to worry about power tools, you still want to have them anyway so you don't have to use his? If so, a couple basic things I can think of are a recip saw and an oscillating tool. I mean the list is really endless though.



Hand tools are my main focus right now, I have a list of power tools to buy and.the two you mentioned are actally next.on my list, should have put that in the first post.....I'm not awake yet.

I know the list could run for miles, but as a remodler what do you like to see a new guy show up with first day? I just don't like being that guy, "can I see your ******? Oh, do you have an extra ****** too?"

I like to be able to just be told to do (insert task) and go do it.


----------



## neill (Sep 29, 2011)

the list for trim carpentry alone is pretty big. and either way, the list of 'essentials' is different person to person. what i deem an essential hand tool is different than the guy next to me. that said, i'd say if you're going to be doing any amount of finish carpentry you'll need a coping saw, set of files (rat, bastard, flat), a 4 in 1 rasp, block plane, a set of chisels, combination square, and a marking gauge just to start.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

The list is endless. Just get what you think you will need and as jobs come along you will figure out what tools you would have needed to do that task.

Here's my hand tool bag. It's got my most common used tools in it. I even took about 30% of them out as I didn't use them hand tools enough.

I will add the list of what's in there in a few mins





















2 hammers
Screw drivers
Nut drivers
Torpedo level
Flash light
Drywall saw
2 knifes
Nail punch 3 sizes
Tape measure
Magnetic screw finder
3x small clamps
Square
Large square
Demo chisel
Few different size wrenches 
Wire cutters
Heavy duty wire cutters
Voltage tester
Nail puller
Nail snip
Needle nose pliers
Soft mallet
Pipe grips
2 demo screws drivers


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

Sounds like your starting out. Good for you. I would tell you bring your bags with all the basic hand tools. 

Use his power tools and all specialty hand tools. Most Likley he will not pay to have your tools fixed. 

As you go buy tools out of necessity it will give you a chance to see what you really need and maybe a chance to see what you like. Before you know it you will have a bunch of tools. ( it never ends) lol


----------



## dibs16 (Nov 30, 2010)

I like BC's list. Just my opinion, but get GOOD pliers. Klein, or commercial electric or greenlee if you dont want to splurge for the kleins, just no husky or kobalt crap..

Fastcap's accuscribe's are pretty sweet. Kreg Multi-mark is a great tool as well. 

You said you only have a 2 foot level, definitely invest in a 4 and 6 as soon as you can as well. 

Malco snips are always nice.. 

2 of my favorite tools are a 1 inch chisel scraper and a 5 in 1 painters tool.. might as well get some cold chisels too, they come in handy. I could go on for days..


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

dibs16 said:


> I like BC's list. Just my opinion, but get GOOD pliers. Klein, or commercial electric or greenlee if you dont want to splurge for the kleins, just no husky or kobalt crap..


Do you really favor commercial electric over husky tools? I do my best to always buy the best tool I can afford but whenever I have bought a commercial electric tool it has felt cheap, flimsy, and often broke after just a few uses. Husky tools, however, feel much better built and I've had no problems with the longevity of their tools.


----------



## dibs16 (Nov 30, 2010)

schaefercs said:


> Do you really favor commercial electric over husky tools? I do my best to always buy the best tool I can afford but whenever I have bought a commercial electric tool it has felt cheap, flimsy, and often broke after just a few uses. Husky tools, however, feel much better built and I've had no problems with the longevity of their tools.


I sure do.The commercial electric 9" pliers, 7" diagonal, and 8" needle nose definitely do not feel flimsy. I Agree huskys feel nice but the damn rubber handles fell off of all my pliers, and off my needle nose specifically after just a few weeks. Also, after a year or two it started getting harder and harder to cut everything with the ***** and end nippers I still have..

Decided to take one more step forward in the price range and get the 3 commercial tools 2 years ago and they are still going strong. These things will cut anything... But i don't use them for electrical purposes all that much :laughing:

Its funny we have complete opposite opinions based on our experiences with 2 different brands of tools.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

dibs16 said:


> I like BC's list. Just my opinion, but get GOOD pliers. Klein, or commercial electric or greenlee if you dont want to splurge for the kleins, just no husky or kobalt crap..
> 
> Fastcap's accuscribe's are pretty sweet. Kreg Multi-mark is a great tool as well.
> 
> ...


Forgot there's a Kreg multi mark in that bag too. Just can't see it that clear in the pic. 

I like bahco and knipex snips, cutter, wrenches, pliers ect ect but some ain't easy to find here.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Andrew6127 said:


> So I am starting a new job Monday working for a remodeler. He told me not to work about power tools but said over time I need to pick up hand tools as I go.
> He does everything from additions to just painting a few rooms.
> 
> So I was wondering if some of you would care to fill me in on as to what I might need.
> ...


You are already on your way. Buy the quality you can afford AND know how to use - you can buy better and choose based on personal preferences as they crap out.

Nothing impresses me less than some braggard with a bag full of "I only buy the best" - and then the fool doesn't know how to do anything with them.

The work you do is what impresses the guy signing the check - not brands in your bag. (and if it IS the brands - well, he/she is all show and no go).


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i have mutiple tool bag setups , for various tasks. ones a icf/ framing bag. another for siding. and one for general carpenty, then two for finish work

honestly this topic has popped up several times, i have photos of my setups in one of those threads... cant find the pics on my hard drive and too lazy right now to snap new ones and post


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

What you need depends on what you're doing and how you're doing it. You'll wind up with the hand tools for doing everything from demo to framing to sheetrock to paint (and possible flooring).

For trim take apart I carry two 18" flat bars, cats paw, two 2 1/2" stiff angle bladed scrapers ( like putty knives, except heavy duty), small / thin trim flat bar, hammer, 5 in 1 tool, angle handle diagonal cutters (more useful than straight handle - they can get in areas to pull out small nails and staples easier), utility knife, needle nose pliers and vice grips as the basics. I do most screws / nuts / bolts with an impact driver and adapters (bit holder, 1/4 " drive adapter).


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

As some said don't worry about going silly with the brands. I have known guys to turn up on site with snap-on tool chests full of tools worth more than my whole trailer yet they didn't have the first clue what they were doing. Once your working for a bit you will figure out more tools you need until you have a van or trailer full. It won't ever end that's for sure. Get your basic bag together and go from there. $300 should get you pretty much every tool I have listed.


----------



## Andrew6127 (Aug 14, 2012)

I am not a brand kind of guy, if something isn't packaged I pick it up and play with it if it feels good then I'm happy.

I had to go buy new safety glasses today for indoors and wound up leaving with a 4 ft level, combo square, a set of trim flat bars, and new knee pads.

An employee was angry I cut the zip ties off them and put them on. I told him no matter what I'd win an argument with his manager so I didn't care. 

I had some cheap awg pads but they were awful, I did shoemold last weekend on two houses and after the first bathroom it bothered me less after I took them off so I wasn't buying with out trying again.  that.

Nice bag BC that's a lot of  .

While I was shopping I figure what I need to ask him for during the week the most is what I will be picking up first.

Thanks for the insight guys, appreciate it.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Andrew6127 said:


> While I was shopping I figure what I need to ask him for during the week the most is what I will be picking up first.
> 
> Thanks for the insight guys, appreciate it.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Robs660 (Jan 15, 2012)

I buy based on warranty. You will break stuff so buy the best warranty. A long time ago it was craftsman. Now not so much. The big box stores stand behind there "house brand" tools and in most cases they are very high quality. Some stuff brand does matter. Levels - stabila, lasers - PLS, track saw - festool, 
These are big ticket items that you do not want to buy and then have them fail

I like titanium hammers, knipex electrical tools, Fluke meters, but I have been buying tools for 20 years and I have over $75k in gear

Have fun buying.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

hdavis said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

I agree with the buy-as-you-go thoughts...Seems it's a never ending journey! Enjoy the ride


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Andrew6127 said:


> I am not a brand kind of guy, if something isn't packaged I pick it up and play with it if it feels good then I'm happy.
> 
> I had to go buy new safety glasses today for indoors and wound up leaving with a 4 ft level, combo square, a set of trim flat bars, and new knee pads.
> 
> ...



Thanks

I always see the guys on here going on about them. but couldnt get all my tools i had in my bucket boss into even the XXL one so just never bothered. well i moved some stuff around in my trailer and the bucket no longer fitted. Found the XL on amazon for $150 shipped and it was the perfect size to fit where i needed it. Had to remove a lot of tools from it though but its much lighter than my bucket boss was. its a shame theres not more larger pockets in the veto packs as they would be much better. theres a lot of tiny pockets that aint got for much other than pencils and pieces of paper.


----------

